

Responsive Logos - hxw
http://responsivelogos.co.uk/

======
gregoire
Simple's logo has been designed with "responsiveness" in mind: the more space
they have, the more complex their logo is.

For example on [https://www.simple.com/](https://www.simple.com/), the logo in
the header is simpler that the logo on the credit card.

They also show the 3 versions they use in a blogpost:
[https://www.simple.com/blog/simple-
branding](https://www.simple.com/blog/simple-branding)

~~~
by_Seeing
Do we know who did their branding?

~~~
simantel
According to Brand New [1], the branding was done in-house by Ian Collins [2].

[1]
[http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/simple_b...](http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/simple_banking_an_oxymoron_realized.php)

[2] [http://iancollins.me/](http://iancollins.me/)

------
userbinator
Is "responsive" the new buzzword for "things that change when you resize
them"? I've been seeing it used an awful lot in web design as of the past few
years, often rather vaguely as some sort of feature.

~~~
zimpenfish
It's the new buzzword for "This is how things should have been in 1994 but we
were too busy trying to reimplement Quark-style rigid layout in HTML, sorry
about those wasted 20 years."

~~~
pjc50
I can't upvote this enough. Web 1.0 was "responsive" in that text reflowed and
you could layout tables to keep things roughly positioned relative to each
other. But everyone in the design community had just got used to desktop
publishing and tried to replicate that, frequently with horrible results.

~~~
wavefunction
well, other than a table cell can't drop down below the previous elements of
its row if the viewport width shrinks past certain points.

What I mean is that tables are not "responsive" and laying things out with
tables, while "easy" was not enough for anything more than people browsing the
web on CRTs, and certainly not for thousands of different displays with
varying dimensions and resolutions.

Things are good these days. You can still use tables if that's as far as you
want to go, or you can do things professionally.

------
untitaker_
If one makes the window narrow enough, the logos expand back to their maximal
size.

~~~
vlunkr
Their media queries probably don't account for that size, since it's rare that
you would browse that way. Chrome won't even let me make it that small.

------
minijus
That is "The Hobo’s Method" according to Ilya Pukhalski (source:
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/03/05/rethinking-
respon...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/03/05/rethinking-responsive-
svg/) ) and I totally agree with him. That is not efficient way, even lazy way
of creating responsive logos. The svg for each logo is repetitive and contains
each logo variant - simple sprite technique is used and that is completely not
innovative. The same effect could be achieved using png image. Only advantage
is that svg saves some space.

It would be much more impressive to see the same parts of logos reused on
different variants of logos - "The Man With A Gun’s Method" that is covered in
the same article by Ilya Pukhalski.

For comparison: "The Hobo’s Method" \-
[http://responsivelogos.co.uk/images/logo5.svg](http://responsivelogos.co.uk/images/logo5.svg)
and "The Man With A Gun’s Method" \- [http://pukhalski.com/responsive-
icons/responsive2.svg](http://pukhalski.com/responsive-icons/responsive2.svg)

Edit:

It is strange that author publishes (source:
[http://www.joeharrison.co.uk/projects/responsiveicons](http://www.joeharrison.co.uk/projects/responsiveicons)
) the information from Smashing Magazine containing the methods of responsive
SVG and still uses the poorest method.

~~~
decode
> It is strange that author publishes (source:
> [http://www.joeharrison.co.uk/projects/responsiveicons](http://www.joeharrison.co.uk/projects/responsiveicons)
> ) the information from Smashing Magazine containing the methods of
> responsive SVG and still uses the poorest method.

I think you've got it backwards. Joe Harrison first published
responsiveicons.co.uk and the Smashing Magazine article is a later improvement
on it. He didn't use the newer method because it wasn't around when he created
the page.

~~~
minijus
Oh well, that might be the case. My bad.

------
caublestone
I find it ironic that the logo for Responsive Logos and the social media icons
are not responsive.

------
arketyp
Never seen "Coke" in that classic font before. Is it new or perhaps particular
to the US?

~~~
gleenn
Isn't it on all the cans?
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=coke+cola+can](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=coke+cola+can)

~~~
benjoffe
None of the results on that page or image results show Coke in the classic
font.

~~~
billpg
You don't mean... Someone posted a lmgtfy link which was entirely unhelpful!

I'm shocked! Shocked!

------
cateye
I am not a supporter of omitting information because there is less space. I'd
rather choose restructuring of the information.

(I guess there is a reason in the first place to display the information.
Simply leaving it out feels very wrong. Or it was already unnecessary.)

~~~
hxw
I think the whole reason for having a logo mark is to have something is that
is immediately recognised, even when the logo type is omitted. You can't/don't
always use the full logo, as it isn't always the best visual solution.

------
JayJee
NIKE loses the "I" when made smaller

~~~
hxw
I think that's intentionally, as you still recognize the logo as NIKE :)

~~~
SuperKlaus
Yeah, Disney to D looks good but the Nike to Nke transformation is terrible.

------
DonHopkins
I'd trade responsive logos for responsive customer service.

------
taksintik
Not responsive on ipad

~~~
nekopa
Worked well enough for me on an original iPad. Just switch between portrait
and landscape.

------
shadowxiaoh
It seems that the min window width is 256 px~~~ no relation with height
\\(^o^)/~

